# February Panguitch



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Been a great start to the month. Got half a respite day from the mother-in-law so I headed up the hill. Really enjoy the relative solitude of weekdays compared to the "crowds" of Saturdays up there.

Quick trip. Limited out in 3 hours. Played around with some new lures and evidently found something they liked. Subtle hits but a couple were beauties that fought.

Released the first cutthroat of the year for me. Beautiful colors, long 18-19" and no pings of remorse that he was in the slot. Great experience with a huge smile afterwards.

Caught a couple big rainbows and several plenty big for eating. Released the smallest fish of the year also, a solid 8" rainbow. 4th one took some injuries from it's hatchery time and release and is too ugly for photos 😬

Still need to clean them up but a great way to spend a half day. Needed it


----------

